# Rice Hulls In The Mash



## Bats (5/10/11)

I've been searching the forum for remedies of stuck sparges etc as I am planning on attempting a brew without the use of Rice Hulls.

I have always used them in my mash as I was paranoid about getting a stuck sparge, thanks to rice hulls, I am yet to experience one.

The reason I am planning on going without is I have trouble sourcing rice hulls in my area. I can buy then from my LHBS but they are about $7 for a kg. I usually use 1kg for a approximate 6kg grain bill.

Does anyone use anything less than 1kg of hulls for 6kg + grain bills? Some on here have suggested only using a couple of handfulls in the mash. Any suggestions?


----------



## sim (5/10/11)

i would give it a go without em bats. really you might be surprised. maybe the system youve got and the type of brewing you use doesnt actually need em! youll never know otherwise, and keep shelling out cash. good luck!


sim


----------



## kenlock (5/10/11)

ZERO

I've never used rice hulls and that is for grain bills of up to 15kg. I've had one hard to move sparge in that time. I will use them when I do a pumpkin beer shortly for obvious reasons and would for know culprits such as Rye, but apart from that I've found that I'm good to go without with my equipment.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## spudfarmerboy (5/10/11)

Have never used rice hulls before, but I have never had a stuck sparge before either. I have only done about 20 all grain brews, mainly APA's and English pale ales/bitters so I am not overly experienced. Usually mash at 3 litres per kilo of grain at 66-67C with a false bottom.
Give it a try without the hulls and see how it goes.


----------



## rotten (5/10/11)

I never had any stuck sparges as such, but my efficiency has risen since using rice hulls for the last 8 or so brews. It does mash in a bit easier as well. 1-2 handfulls would be plenty. I bought Rye at the same time which was the main reason for getting it, and it was cheap


----------



## MaestroMatt (5/10/11)

I have to say, I am the same as most above.

I have NEVER used rice hulls for any of my brews. I am yet to do a brew that would require some assistance with run-off (Large Rye bill..... Large wheat, Lots of oats etc)


I find that I can look at a crush when it is done for me at the LHBS and tell whether I will need to use a larger percentage of water:grain ratio based on how much intact husk I have. I will use more water to grain if there is less husk. I find this to work nicely.


Otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it unless using grains that will traditionally give you issues.


----------



## poppa joe (5/10/11)

Grain feed stores sell Rice Hulls in a LARGE Bale..
Used for horse stalls...
Bishops in South Nowra will get it but only a full Bale.. 
Cheers PJ


----------



## The Scientist (5/10/11)

I brewed an IPA with a 15kg grain bill put through a 80L cylindrical esky with a false bottom and mash pump. No rice hulls and no stuck sparge, the pump / flow rate was greatly reduced though. If you batch sparge and keep a high enough sparge temp you shouldn't have any problems. The other area for consideration is how fine your crush is when you mill your grain, too fine and that may lead to reduced lautering efficiency. 

Cheers 

TS


----------



## cdbrown (5/10/11)

I used about 300g in a 10kg grain batch - drained nicely compared to the normally compacted grain bed issues I get.


----------



## raven19 (5/10/11)

I tend to only use rice gulls in beers with a reasonable % of wheat (or rye - once I actually brew a rye beer).

A couple of handfuls per 5kg grain bill should be plenty. You can always add more then stir your mash again if you are having issues.


----------



## jyo (5/10/11)

I've had a couple of stuck sparges. PITA. Though that has usually been when I've gotten a little carried away with my run off speed. If I have rice hulls on hand, I will always throw in a couple of handfuls. 
I am left with a light and loose grain bed every time.


----------



## Dave70 (6/10/11)

The only time I've ever encountered the stuck sparge boogieman is when I was in a mad rush and charging through the mash out. Totally my fault.
I've used grain bills with as much as 65% wheat, supposedly the king of sparge stickers as well as big stouts with lots of oats with no problems. And I only run the most basic of setups - esky and braid, thanks very much.
Taking your time and having a nice slow drain after the bed has settled seems to be the key, in my case anyway.


----------



## raven19 (6/10/11)

Good point there Dave, I also find with a big (double or more) batch in my keggle MT (i.e. a deep grain bed) I am more likely to get a stuck sparge just due to the sheer weight of the grain.


----------



## KillerRx4 (6/10/11)

I had no need for rice hulls for years until I setup a recirculating mash system. Needing them now, I use around 500g/6kg grist. 
Forget paying $7/kg. Find a livestock produce / farm supplies near you, they sell in 15kg & 150kg bales. The $15kg bale is about $20.


----------



## Bats (6/10/11)

Thanks for all the replies.. My setup can handle a max of 15kg grain bill which I never usually do anyway so I may try without the hulls. I mainly do pretty simple brews with base and specialty malts and very rarely use wheat or oats. I think I'll be right but I will still go and buy some rice hulls in bulk to have on standby, just in case.
Cheers guys.


----------



## drsmurto (6/10/11)

I bought a 125kg bale of rice hulls for a recent local bulk buy, divvied up in 10kg lots.

Cost $88 from my local farm supply store. Pet supply stores might also sell them as they can be used to line chook houses, rabbit hutches etc.

I use them when the rye % sneaks over 40% in a grain bill and the rare occasional i brew a wheat beer.


----------



## HBHB (6/10/11)

Just be sure to wash the Rice hulls well with hot water before use. They use Phosphine Gas to fumigate the rice in the silo's to keep pests at bay.

Phosphine is liberated as a gas again pretty quickly when it's in contact with water. Make it HOT water.

In context, It's not all bad news, but it can cause some health problems at a genetic level over a period of years, with high levels of exposure (more than we're talking about here) and it always pays to be safe.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## loikar (6/10/11)

HBHB said:


> Just be sure to wash the Rice hulls well with hot water before use. They use Phosphine Gas to fumigate the rice in the silo's to keep pests at bay.
> 
> Phosphine is liberated as a gas again pretty quickly when it's in contact with water. Make it HOT water.



OHHH NOOOOO!!! WE'RE ALL GONNA DIEEEEEE!!!..... IT'S CHERNOBYL ALL OVER AGAIN!!!



HBHB said:


> In context, It's not all bad news, but it can cause some health problems at a genetic level over a period of years, with high levels of exposure (more than we're talking about here) and it always pays to be safe.



Wait! what? you mean we're not going to have grandchildren with 3 heads, 6 feet and inverted eyballs unless we fill an olympic swimming pool, encased an a very large, sealed plastic bubble with rice hulls and take a dip?? is that taking it out of context? 'cos I was totally thinking about to do that!.


I think you'd have more chances of health issues by living on a busy road than any kind of genetic issues relating to getting rice hulls wet.

But thanks for sharing.


----------



## QldKev (6/10/11)

There is food grade rice hulls and non food grade, it comes down to which chemical treatment they have had.

QldKev


----------



## wessmith (6/10/11)

QldKev said:


> There is food grade rice hulls and non food grade, it comes down to which chemical treatment they have had.
> 
> QldKev



I think you will find that the so called food grade version has been dropped. They used to be steam treated but they found the treatment did not do a totally thorough job, so that product was removed from sale. A good rinse, say 15 mins in a 1% cold peracetic acid solution should suffice if you are concerned.

Wes


----------



## 2much2spend (6/10/11)

BeerFingers said:


> OHHH NOOOOO!!! WE'RE ALL GONNA DIEEEEEE!!!..... IT'S CHERNOBYL ALL OVER AGAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats right you could be drinking water from SA!


----------



## Golani51 (2/10/12)

Bit of a bump but I will be purchasing a 125kg bale of hulls as I have chooks and guinea pigs. I spoke to the producers/suppliers of the hulls and they said there is nothing added. The gas is not an issue and is safe two weeks after the silo is gassed (that I know from work). They supply brew shops too.

How about a dollar a Kg? Please message me if interested. It is to arrive shortly.
Otherwise, 
R


----------



## krausenhaus (2/10/12)

I've only done a handful of AG batches, but one was 40% wheat and the mash drained without issue.
Next was a 50% wheat, I used rice hulls (500g in a 10kg grist) and it clogged up completely. Still unsure as to why this happened, but I think I'll be upping the the water:grist ratio next time I try that.
In sheer desperation I cranked my sparge water temp right up, and I am at this moment struggling through a pint of one particularly astringent weizen.


----------



## Pumpy (2/10/12)

I never used to bother with Rice Hulls but if you can get the$25 bale add 500gm.

I add to every batch it is so much better efficiency and less stuffing around.

A big plus for any masher


----------



## MHB (2/10/12)

Golani51 said:


> Bit of a bump but I will be purchasing a 125kg bale of hulls as I have chooks and guinea pigs. I spoke to the producers/suppliers of the hulls and they said there is nothing added. The gas is not an issue and is safe two weeks after the silo is gassed (that I know from work). They supply brew shops too.
> 
> How about a dollar a Kg? Please message me if interested. It is to arrive shortly.
> Otherwise,
> R


Mate I retail a 5Kg bag for $5 so $1/Kg, that includes the time to weigh them out and a 35cent food grade barrier/vacuum bag; can land 4 bags anywhere from Port Macquarie to Wollongong for $10, call it (for 20Kg) $1.50/Kg delivered
If you want to go into competition with home brew shops you might have to sharpen the pencil a bit!
Mind you $7/Kg is a bit on the getting screwed side of the line and I can understand you amping up.

The normal rate is about 10% of grist, having said that personally I have never needed them even in a 100% wheat (made just to prove a point), it largely comes down to how well your grain is cracked, it is possible to reduce wheat to a very even nearly flour free kibble that will drain easily.
I do find Rice hulls can throw some flavour (sort of straw and some colour surprisingly enough straw colour) so soaking and rinsing them is a good idea, unless you are concerned about removing any chemical residue that might be on the hulls, just soak them in hot (80+oC) water, strain them out and stir them into the mash near the end.
Mark


----------



## kelbygreen (2/10/12)

I done many wheats never had a problem at all. only stuck sparge I had was when I knocked the manifold apart and it sucked in all the grain so got clogged and that was fun to fix 70lt MT almost to the brim stuck haha. leather glove under chemical glove fixed it in 10x 1 min increments lol


----------



## Golani51 (3/10/12)

I have never ever commented when a brewstore owner made a moronic comment but here it. 
1. I am not going into competition with anyone nor trying to make competition of any kind. 
2. I am not going to mail anyone. It is for pickup. As a favour to brewers around me. I am getting the 125kg lot because it will be used for pets and garden. As mentioned, I am getting it for my chooks and guinea pigs so will be buying it anyway.
3. I am not going to vac bag. Waste of money. It doesn't go off, absorb moisture and will be opened constantly, in addition to never neing vac bagged in the first place so it would be useless. 
4. There is no chemical residue to be concerned with.
5. It is not a profit making venture. It covers my costs only +/- a tad
6. I live in Melbourne so try getting it here for $1.50/kg. LHBS is more than a dollar and requires driving a considerable distance.
7. It is hardly a difficult endeavor to undercut the LHBS, irrespective of the reason for it. There are numerous products, such as rice hulls, that are ridiculously overpriced. 
8. Your skill at cracking beer etc is not applicable to everyone. A bit of husk chucked in for less than a dollar a kg can make the day so much better for the average brewer.
9. I have someone buying 20kg already so it cannot be that bad a deal. It is cheaper than buying the common 15kg bags (they were priced from the suppliers at $16-18).......if you can be stuffed spending an hour driving to collect a bag...great time and $ saver.

See....not such a bad option.




MHB said:


> Mate I retail a 5Kg bag for $5 so $1/Kg, that includes the time to weigh them out and a 35cent food grade barrier/vacuum bag; can land 4 bags anywhere from Port Macquarie to Wollongong for $10, call it (for 20Kg) $1.50/Kg delivered
> If you want to go into competition with home brew shops you might have to sharpen the pencil a bit!
> Mind you $7/Kg is a bit on the getting screwed side of the line and I can understand you amping up.
> 
> ...


----------

